# Are there more Dutch people here ?



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't know where to post this question , i cant post it on "off-topic" ;-)

Are there more Dutch people here , iam really interested if there are more folks that investigate true history in the Netherlands.

Met vriendelijke groet ,

, Thomas


----------



## Jef Demolder (Jun 3, 2022)

Dag Thomas,
I am Belgian, living in Brussels. I started my blog jefdemolder.blogspot.com some years ago, writing also on the Netherlands. In the meantime I am exchanging with history critics from all over the world. But I have the impression that in Belgium and the Netherlands until now I was the only one since the 19th century Dutch school of radical criticism, and Albert Delahaye who died in 1987 ... (see The history criticism of Albert Delahaye). So I  am happy to meet you and hope we can start a lowlands club.


----------



## MgvdT (Jun 3, 2022)

Hee Thomas,

I'm not sure if they are still active members, but Froddod, speedster0000 and Horstmatt are Dutch as well.


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 3, 2022)

MgvdT said:


> Hee Thomas,
> 
> I'm not sure if they are still active members, but Froddod, speedster0000 and Horstmatt are Dutch as well.





MgvdT said:


> Hee Thomas,
> 
> I'm not sure if they are still active members, but Froddod, speedster0000 and Horstmatt are Dutch as well.


and you ?


----------



## MgvdT (Jun 3, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> and you ?


Yeah I'm Dutch as well : ) Didn't we chat on Element?


----------



## GGuilliman (Jun 3, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> Don't know where to post this question , i cant post it on "off-topic" ;-)
> 
> Are there more Dutch people here , iam really interested if there are more folks that investigate true history in the Netherlands.
> 
> ...


Yo Thomas, at least several people here are Dutch afaik.


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 5, 2022)

MgvdT said:


> Yeah I'm Dutch as well : ) Didn't we chat on Element?


i dont think so


----------



## ThenAndNow (Jun 6, 2022)

I’m Dutch. I just joined SH


----------



## Matt_T (Jun 8, 2022)

Here another 'kaaskop', regio Eindhoven, I also joined recently  
Good to meet like minded people


----------



## inthefade (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Silveryou (Jun 8, 2022)

we want more dutch people here. LOL


----------



## speedster0000 (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes,  I am Dutch too. 
More of a  lurker though ;-)


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 24, 2022)

Je kijkt alleen bedoel je ;-) ?


----------



## speedster0000 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ja klopt


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 24, 2022)

speedster0000 said:


> Ja klopt


ik ook , lees graag alles


----------



## emperornorton (Jun 28, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> Don't know where to post this question , i cant post it on "off-topic" ;-)
> 
> Are there more Dutch people here , iam really interested if there are more folks that investigate true history in the Netherlands.
> 
> ...



One interesting point of entry for research into this topic is _Belgii Foederati_:






And as I've pointed out on a couple other threads, historic Zeeland corresponds geographically to California (see attached files)--but at some point the inundation occurred.


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Aug 5, 2022)

emperornorton said:


> One interesting point of entry for research into this topic is _Belgii Foederati_:
> 
> View attachment 23622
> 
> ...


historic Zeeland corresponds geographically to California...

Sorry i dont understand.. can u tell me more ? ;-)


----------



## Frits (Aug 5, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> Are there more Dutch people here


Yep!


----------



## emperornorton (Sep 8, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> historic Zeeland corresponds geographically to California...
> 
> Sorry i dont understand.. can u tell me more ? ;-)



Take a look at this 16th century map illustrating the Siege of Hulst in the Spanish-Dutch War of 1596.

_

_

Is this the Northern European town now known as _Hulst?_ No. The depicted landscape actually corresponds to Stockton, California (or _Sterkten_, as the map has it) which lies in the flood plains ("low countries") of the San Francisco Bay delta. A remnant of the _Hulst _place-name in California is _Hollister. _






Another term for this region was _Waasland_, which, as you can see from the maps below, also corresponds geographically to the San Joaquin-Sacramento river Delta in California. 










Contemporary historians have blended a bunch of different historic descriptive geographic terms together and want to pretend that they all mean the same thing. When you see "Netherlands," in something translated from old Latin it could have started out as _Batavia, Hollandia, Pais Bas, Belgium, Belgii Foederati, Nederlandia, Estatis Belgicas, Estatis Generalis, Hispania Ulterior_ or a lot of other non-mutually equivalent terms, but then history doesn't just steal itself, does it?

Think about it: does "Netherlands" even sound like the name of a country? Or does it sound like a generic term for a distant place? 

In any case, someone has put a lot of work into the effort to remove the historic Netherlands to the position it now occupies in Northern Europe (as the examples below illustrate.)











I know what you're about to say. _What happened to all the Dutch people in these regions?_ As usual, the answer is that _they turned into "Indians."_


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvnuinARE8o_


----------

